# Silkie sexing!



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Any guesses on these 3?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics are just not quite good enough to tell on the last two. But that top one could be a male. Love that color, btw.

You need to try and catch them standing relaxed with their heads turned away from you. Feathering and stance tells a lot about sex.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Here's one more of fiesta.: I agree with you on possible male;(


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's another one of my buff banjo looking away I can take a better one tomorrow too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is another trick to sexing but they would have to be just a bit older than your group. The boys hit a spot where they are all legs and its really noticeable when they walk away from you.

And that is a perfect side shot. If you can catch them like that there is a much better chance of getting it right.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That might be streamers starting on the back of Banjo's head. Hard to say for certain since it is so young.

Another possible tell is boys complain a lot when they hit that spot when they're all legs. It sounds like they have nothing but complaints about everything. Some females will do it but the boys doing it way more.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Yes, they are still too young! They could all be pullets at this age! Give them a few more weeks! They all have pretty poofy feminine crests so far!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Couple updated photos of fiesta


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banjo


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Winter


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

The two look female but winter just might be male hard to tell.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

need picture


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Winter the bird is a cross of which silky colors? What color chicks you get when you cross of white silky with a black silky?

Thanks!!


----------

